
An array of common YC questions - chptung
https://jamescun.github.io/iPG/data.js
======
chptung
A common app that people use to prep for YC interviews is
[https://jamescun.github.io/iPG/](https://jamescun.github.io/iPG/) because the
question is randomly pulled and you're limited to 15 seconds per question.

But, if you just want a list of all the questions, you can use the above link
to access the array of questions.

Good luck to everyone!

